# movies you have tried many times , but never been able to finish



## mongey (May 10, 2019)

was talking to a mate about this . you have movies that everyone seems to love, that you have tried to watch multiple times and just cant get through

for me

Dune - I must have watched the first hour 20 times and think this will be the time. but nah. it just goes off the rials and I lose interest.

Bladerunner- same as Dune. i reckon 20 times I have tried but I just lost interest . funny thing is I watched the recent sequel and didn't mind it


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2019)

I can't get past the torture scene in Reservoir Dogs. But that's by choice - I just can't stomach it. That movie is just too fucked up.


----------



## chopeth (May 11, 2019)

Star Wars


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 11, 2019)

Gone with the Wind- it's boring as fuck. 
Citizen Kane- also horrendously boring. 
Cold Mountain- I usually make it about halfway in before I quit caring. The opening battle of the Crater is phenomenal to watch at least though.
I just never seem to be in the mood for watching plodding 3 hr dramas.


----------



## Adieu (May 11, 2019)

I could swear there's some truth to subliminal messaging or flashing colors giving people seizures or some such sh!t after a certain experience I've had a few times

Some series or movies will just KNOCK ME THE HELL OUT... but not in the "I'm bored" sense, more like just out like a light. In a SPECIFIC SPOT. Every. Damn. Time.

And the wacky thing? Some of these things, I genuinely like

I *still* have no clue what the hell happened halfway through Episode 09 of one of my old favorites... I've watched it and rewatched it multiple times.

Once I spent several hours trying to get through Ep 09... nope. Keep on waking up at the end with a headache.


----------



## SpaceDock (May 11, 2019)

Watchmen


----------



## broj15 (May 11, 2019)

Trainspotting. I usually fall asleep right when things stop being fun.


----------



## wankerness (May 11, 2019)

There is exactly ONE movie I can remember making it more than about 20 minutes into and then lost interest/given up. And it happened twice!! I can almost always power through to the end. I'm a completist - if I waste a bunch of time, I'm damn well going to finish it.

That movie is "Mandy." I don't even feel miserable while watching it or anything. I've even made it past what I assume are the really boring parts (both times I got all the way past the famous bathroom despair scene). But, somehow, I've failed to make it through the third act twice.

There's quite a list of movies I feel that I need to see but as soon as I start realize I don't actually want to watch. That's probably not applicable here, though, since I generally stop watching them in the first five minutes.



broj15 said:


> Trainspotting. I usually fall asleep right when things stop being fun.



Oh man, that was a tough one. That is a good example of what I'm talking about - I knew after 20 minutes that I hated it, but I forced myself to finish it anyway. I have something wrong with me.


----------



## Xaios (May 14, 2019)

mongey said:


> Dune - I must have watched the first hour 20 times and think this will be the time. but nah. it just goes off the rials and I lose interest.


Despite having remarkable visual splendor, that movie is just ridiculous to watch. If you haven't, try the Sci-Fi (yes, this is before they became Syfy) miniseries for "Dune" and "Children of Dune" (the latter of which is actually Dune Messiah and Children of Dune together). While the CGI has aged fairly poorly, they're overall far more watchable than the David Lynch film.



mongey said:


> Bladerunner- same as Dune. i reckon 20 times I have tried but I just lost interest . funny thing is I watched the recent sequel and didn't mind it


I'm in the same boat. When I'd finally got around to watching Bladerunner for the first time, I'd heard so many times about what a groundbreaking movie it was. And I could see it on screen that, in many ways, it was. Pacing was not one of those ways. It gives Star Trek: The Motion Picture a run for its money at times for the title of most ponderously languid big budget sci-fi film.

I also enjoyed the sequel more right from the outset. Speaking of that sequel, the same director (Denis Villeneuve) is directing the upcoming Dune production.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 14, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Despite having remarkable visual splendor, that movie is just ridiculous to watch. If you haven't, try the Sci-Fi (yes, this is before they became Syfy) miniseries for "Dune" and "Children of Dune" (the latter of which is actually Dune Messiah and Children of Dune together). While the CGI has aged fairly poorly, they're overall far more watchable than the David Lynch film.
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. When I'd finally got around to watching Bladerunner for the first time, I'd heard so many times about what a groundbreaking movie it was. And I could see it on screen that, in many ways, it was. Pacing was not one of those ways. It gives Star Trek: The Motion Picture a run for its money at times for the title of most ponderously languid big budget sci-fi film.
> ...



Wait what? A Dune redo? If so holy shit. 
Its a bit of a cursed history with a whole movie about Janorovsky's unrealized production of it, then Lynch's Lynch treatment then his disowning the later studio cut of it then the other version or two of it that were edited up or down in various ways. 

I confess, I saw the OG Dune in the theater as a kid not having any clue what it was about going in. It tripped me out enough had enough uniqueness that it stuck with me. The more times I watch it, the more I realize how hard-chopped it was. Lots of skipped stuff it seems. It was a horrible story-wise edit by the studio (I think) that made it to theaters. I don't recall if there is a full blown director's 4-5 hour directors cut. I don't think so though, it was a huge cf.


----------



## Xaios (May 14, 2019)

The906 said:


> Wait what? A Dune redo? If so holy shit.


Indeed, and not just in pre-production either, they started shooting a couple months ago. This sucker is actually happening.

Some pretty big name actors involved as well, such as Oscar Isaac, Dave Bautista, Josh Brolin, Jason Momoa and Javier Bardem. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune_(2020_film)

...and look who Dave Bautista is cast as. TELL ME THAT'S NOT PERFECT CASTING.


----------



## wankerness (May 14, 2019)

By far the most important thing about the Dune remake is that it's being made by a pretty auteurist guy with a 100% batting average for Sci-Fi flicks, Dennis Villeneuve. Blade Runner 2049 and Arrival alone solidify him as kind of a genre genius.

Then again, Lynch was a pretty auteurist guy prone to making weird arty movies who got shat on by the studio system. Villeneuve made Blade Runner 2049 without that happening, so maybe he'll pull this one off, too. But, the studio could mandate the obligatory big soulless CGI battle climax, too. Guess we'll see.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 14, 2019)

wankerness said:


> By far the most important thing about the Dune remake is that it's being made by a pretty auteurist guy with a 100% batting average for Sci-Fi flicks, Dennis Villeneuve. Blade Runner 2049 and Arrival alone solidify him as kind of a genre genius.
> 
> Then again, Lynch was a pretty auteurist guy prone to making weird arty movies who got shat on by the studio system. Villeneuve made Blade Runner 2049 without that happening, so maybe he'll pull this one off, too. But, the studio could mandate the obligatory big soulless CGI battle climax, too. Guess we'll see.


Villeneuve is a great director even outside of Sci-fi (Sicario, Incendies) imo. Hell, even Prisoners was good. I have a lot of faith that he'll do a great job with Dune (at least in terms of visuals/cinematography). 


The Sci-fi miniseries is way better than Lynch's film, as it actually gets to flesh out a lot more of the story. Plus William Hurt is great in it.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 14, 2019)

Star Wars. When it came out in theaters, my family never had spare funds for movies. By the time things came out on video and we had a VCR, there were always newer movies that i would rather watch, and Star Wars wasn't the behemoth it is today. Fast forward to about 4-5 years ago when I made an effort to watch them all, in chronological order of the story. I tried watching all three prequels, and through the original trilogy to Jedi, without being able to finish a singe one of the movies. I made it more than halfway through them all, but none of them grabbed me at all. Which is hilarious because I've been watching and re-watching Spaceballs since the early 90s, and it's one of my favorite movies (not just comedies) of all time. I feel like I get all of the references from Robot Chicken and Family Guy and Weird Al parodies though, just from pop-culture so I don't really feel like I'm missing anything.


----------



## Xaios (May 14, 2019)

Agreed with all the comments about Villeneuve, the guy is basically my favorite director working.


wankerness said:


> But, the studio could mandate the obligatory big soulless CGI battle climax, too.


Maybe? Dune's final battle isn't exactly incompatible with that style of filmmaking though. Despite being "dry" (I am not too proud to make that joke, and it will never get old, so ), the book really does lend themselves well to the spectacle of the imagination, and I'd love to see what kind of insane, unrelenting phantasmagoria Villeneuve could concoct for that battle on a purely kinetic, visual level.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 14, 2019)

Sand worms 2020 ftw


----------



## broj15 (May 14, 2019)

mongey said:


> Bladerunner- same as Dune. i reckon 20 times I have tried but I just lost interest . funny thing is I watched the recent sequel and didn't mind it



Me and my friend have this same conversation before. Imo bladerunner has great visuals, acting, potential for world building, and the overall concept and theme is great and thought provoking, but every time I watch it I lose interest during the final act.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 14, 2019)

I love the fact that Villenueve is at the helm for the new Dune remake. They couldn't've found a director more right for the project. I also feel that this is history trying to tell us that it's right and to some extent trying to correct the past, since both Dune and Blade Runner has had very close ties on the development side.

As for the OP, my vote will most likely be unpopular here:

Interstellar.

Now I love Christopher Nolan and all, but Interstellar lost me. The entire second act becomes an exposition dump extravaganza so overbearing that it feels like a religious zealot shoving their beliefs down my throat, only the zealot is some pretentious IFLScience Facebook admin/moderator/regular and their lord and savior is Neil deGrasse Tyson. I appreciate the geek out, and Nolan is all about meticulous detail but this was too much to the point of boredom and disinterest. And then after all that, the third act has the gall to try be as Spielberg-ian as possible (which is funny to me since Spielberg was originally meant for this).

I was talking to my friend about this a while back and even he as a Nolan fan, understood my point despite liking the movie. Though Dunkirk (which I still haven't seen) lost him.


----------



## c7spheres (May 14, 2019)

I can't seem to just watch movies or TV. Been this way for 20 years. It's like everything is predictable. I just fast forward to the next scene, the next etc. by the time you get to the end of a 2 hour movie it's been 15 min and your like" yep that's what I thought". Human interaction scenarios with some twists, costumes etc. The dialog doesn't matter. There's a couple little things that throw you off etc. but it's not worth the time to actually sit and watch for it. Like sports, which I also don't like, you know basically what's gonna happen and the highlights and other people talking about it will fill in the other important stuff. Sometimes something crazy happens. Nothing is new anymore. Rarely. Don't get me started on bad actors. Music is almost the same way now too. But Hallowway, I do like that scene you're talking about. That is good actin, plot, realistic and good music.


----------



## mongey (May 15, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I love the fact that Villenueve is at the helm for the new Dune remake. They couldn't've found a director more right for the project. I also feel that this is history trying to tell us that it's right and to some extent trying to correct the past, since both Dune and Blade Runner has had very close ties on the development side.
> 
> As for the OP, my vote will most likely be unpopular here:
> 
> ...



I made it through interstellar the first time. But I don’t think I could do it again


----------



## mongey (May 15, 2019)

Have to admit I find it really hard to get through pulp fiction. Sure , whenIt’s great it’s great. But parts of it are just annoying. The whole $5 shake section makes me want to turn it off every time.

bruce Willis and that baby talking chick section also ruin it for me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 15, 2019)

Also from me:

Amazing Spiderman series.

Even with Spiderman 3 being what it was (not good), I was more forgiving about it than most. Then I heard the 2 boots: Sam Raimi getting the boot and the movie series getting the (re)boot. Tried to avoid them until part 1 just happens to be on TV. The chemistry between Andrew Garfield and Emma Stone was at least real, and the Stan Lee cameo was mildly amusing, but talk about a cynical and obvious committee by design cash grab, this was that in spades. I just can't get through this without shutting the TV off. I flat out refuse to watch Amazing Spiderman 2 because 1 left such a bad taste.

Blues Brothers 2000

Similar to above, the first band I was in, we were all fans of the original. But when this was announced my drummer strongly opposed it and boycotted seeing it. I sort of followed suit and still haven't really sat down to watch the whole thing. Whether that will change or not, I'm in no hurry to find out frankly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 15, 2019)

hateful eight is another movie I can't sit through. I hate the characters and the fact they actually destroyed a priceless martin guitar


----------



## Chris Bowsman (May 15, 2019)

Boondocks Saints


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 18, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hateful eight is another movie I can't sit through. I hate the characters and the fact they actually destroyed a priceless martin guitar




I'm glad I'm not the only one. I understand slow burns and all, but shit... I just cannot force myself to like this movie and I'm normally a Tarantino fanboy.


----------



## wankerness (May 18, 2019)

I liked it a lot more the second go-round where I tried interpreting characters and tones different ways (first watch I was clutching my pearls and going THIS MOVIE IS MISOGYNIST AND PLAYING VIOLENCE AGAINST WOMEN FOR LAUGHS!, second watch I was like "hmm actually that's never supposed to be funny and just makes Kurt Russell's character impossible to take heroically, plus JJL is by far the best character, I guess I was wrong" and thus able to enjoy the movie instead of be outraged). It definitely could have lost the entire flashback in the middle (which is what, 45 minutes?), but I think the last act is pretty fun and overall it's decent. The stage-play format is interesting, especially how it's handled with the cinematography. It's not a masterpiece but I think it might be worth rewatching if you were turned off the first time.


----------



## Demiurge (May 18, 2019)

^It also helps watching the move _not_ at a theater where the crowd laughs at the aforementioned violence... or at nearly every time the n-word was used. I saw it at one of those fancy-pants 70mm showings and people were still obnoxious.


----------



## wankerness (May 18, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> ^It also helps watching the move _not_ at a theater where the crowd laughs at the aforementioned violence... or at nearly every time the n-word was used. I saw it at one of those fancy-pants 70mm showings and people were still obnoxious.



Yeah, the second audience I had was gasping in shock instead of laughing at things like the first time Russell smacked JJL.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 18, 2019)

wankerness said:


> I liked it a lot more the second go-round where I tried interpreting characters and tones different ways (first watch I was clutching my pearls and going THIS MOVIE IS MISOGYNIST AND PLAYING VIOLENCE AGAINST WOMEN FOR LAUGHS!, second watch I was like "hmm actually that's never supposed to be funny and just makes Kurt Russell's character impossible to take heroically, plus JJL is by far the best character, I guess I was wrong" and thus able to enjoy the movie instead of be outraged). It definitely could have lost the entire flashback in the middle (which is what, 45 minutes?), but I think the last act is pretty fun and overall it's decent. The stage-play format is interesting, especially how it's handled with the cinematography. It's not a masterpiece but I think it might be worth rewatching if you were turned off the first time.




Thing is, it's not my first or second time, it's my third trying to get through it and I just can't get myself to like it. I'm not saying the movie is bad, I think it was shot really well, the interactions are good, I just don't think it's a movie for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 18, 2019)

so i actually sat through hateful 8's extended version this morning and honestly, they could have cut the majority of the first half of the film. It's mostly obnoxious dialogue and filler. at least it actually gets interesting by the 3rd chapter.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 21, 2019)

Another movie I can't bring myself to finish is Silence. They somehow managed to take an interesting subject (torture/murder of christian missionaries in japan) and make it boring.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 21, 2019)

Hamlet. The one MST3K riffed. Not even with MST3K's ruffing. It's the only episode of their 200+ i've never finished in one sitting.


----------



## wankerness (May 22, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Hamlet. The one MST3K riffed. Not even with MST3K's ruffing. It's the only episode of their 200+ i've never finished in one sitting.



Heh. I’ve been told to avoid that episode. Maybe I should do it just to see if I can handle it.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 22, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Hamlet. The one MST3K riffed. Not even with MST3K's ruffing. It's the only episode of their 200+ i've never finished in one sitting.


Have you done the Whizzo The Clown episode? Couldn't do it.


----------



## mastapimp (May 22, 2019)

Into the Spiderverse

Dumb and Dumber To

Any Adam Sandler movie from the past 15 years.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 22, 2019)

The906 said:


> Have you done the Whizzo The Clown episode? Couldn't do it.



Yep. Even Red Zone Cuba. Nothing's as bad as Hamlet, though.


----------



## wankerness (May 22, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Yep. Even Red Zone Cuba. Nothing's as bad as Hamlet, though.



Red Zone Cuba's one of my FAVORITE episodes! It's hilarious all the way through. Of course it would be unwatchable without the riffing, unlike some other great episodes, but it was a great confluence of horrid, boring movie and great writing on the MST3K side.

No idea what "whizzo the clown" is, must have missed that one.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 22, 2019)

As far as I remember, it was Rifftrax (former castmembers/writers of MST3K, but not MST3K specifically).


----------



## wankerness (May 22, 2019)

Oh. Rifftrax generally haven't been worth watching in my experience.


----------



## possumkiller (May 25, 2019)

Inception.

Started watching at a friend's place and had to leave. Started it again somewhere else and had to stop again. After that I just don't give a fuck. I'm not going through that shit again.


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 25, 2019)

The Revenant. just don't care for it, tried 3 times. no dice.

I love pulp fiction but almost every other Tarantino movie really bothers me, Inglorious basters bothered me for a long time and I never watched it because of how much I despise Brad Pitt, it's good, well, the Christoph Waltz parts are outstanding but I really get annoyed by Tarantino's style of dialogue, and it's delivery. 

Anything by rob Zombie, those movies just bore the piss out of me, and I hate his wife.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (May 25, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I can't get past the torture scene in Reservoir Dogs. But that's by choice - I just can't stomach it. That movie is just too fucked up.



Ok, a few things here:

They purposely don't even show it (there is a deleted scene from a previous cut that does). At the key spot, the camera moves way to the side of the room to show you nothing and then pans back afterward. 
That scene is right at the end, you have like 10 minutes to go here!
Look away for a moment or cover your eyes! 
LOL you suck!

There are a lot of movies/shows I watch and bail out quickly based on boredom and/or plot lines that are super familiar from other movies. It seems like after watching B Bad everything else comes up short. Thrones was fun but right now I'm looking for my next watch and need help.


----------



## Hollowway (May 25, 2019)

Yeah, BB made me believe in TV in a whole new way. After that ended I’ve liked Dexter and Mr. Robot, but BB us still top of the heap.


----------



## wankerness (May 25, 2019)

Try the tv thread? People talk about all kinds of crap in there.


----------



## EMTY (Jun 2, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hateful eight is another movie I can't sit through. I hate the characters and the fact they actually destroyed a priceless martin guitar



Good movie, all in all, but that scene hurts so much to watch. I keep wondering if Kurt Russell actually knew it was the authentic guitar or not.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 2, 2019)

DiezelMonster said:


> I love pulp fiction but almost every other Tarantino movie really bothers me, Inglorious basters bothered me for a long time and I never watched it because of how much I despise Brad Pitt, it's good, well, the Christoph Waltz parts are outstanding but I really get annoyed by Tarantino's style of dialogue, and it's delivery.



I was the same way with Brad Pitt because of some of his movies. (Don't get me started on Meet Joe Black.) But, have you seen Snatch? It's a Guy Ritchie film, and I thought Brad Pitt was very un-Brad Pitt-ish in that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2019)

EMTY said:


> Good movie, all in all, but that scene hurts so much to watch. I keep wondering if Kurt Russell actually knew it was the authentic guitar or not.


he didn't, tarantino switched out the replica with the real 1800s martin . Tarantino is literally the reason martin won't ever allow historical pieces out of their museum ever again.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I was the same way with Brad Pitt because of some of his movies. (Don't get me started on Meet Joe Black.) But, have you seen Snatch? It's a Guy Ritchie film, and I thought Brad Pitt was very un-Brad Pitt-ish in that.



Brad Pitt plays good white trash types. Not so much anythng else. I mean, that's how he started then some how he's a flouncy vampire.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 3, 2019)

The906 said:


> Brad Pitt plays good white trash types. Not so much anythng else. I mean, that's how he started then some how he's a flouncy vampire.



Brad Pitt's good in a lot of stuff. I think my favorite might be in Burn After Reading, where he's really hilarious. He was also good as a dipshit stoner in True Romance and psychos in 12 Monkeys and Kalifornia. He was cursed with the good looks that landed him too many boring leading man roles (or roles that play with that image, like Fight Club). But some of his more "normal" character roles are pretty good, too, like Seven (he does a pretty great job of conveying how someone might feel if they found their wife's head in a box!!).


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 3, 2019)

yeah, I think you made my point for me. thanks.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 3, 2019)

A New Hope... I've tried so many times. I watched the others (as in 5 and 6  ) and the third one wasn't even that great...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2019)

I find myself finishing almost every movie I start, if I fall asleep to it I'll usually watch it the next morning. 

One that I came close to turning off was the first Amazing Spiderman with Andrew Garfield. What a steaming pile that was, won't bother with the other one he was in. 

Hateful Eight and Ballad of Buster Scruggs were 2 more that I came really close to turning off. Slow burns are one thing but goddamn those were boring, and I've mentioned my dislike of Hateful Eight before, though wankerness brought up watching it on a different perspective but I don't think I'll do it again. I love some slow burns, like Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy and especially Inglorious Basterds, but they had something that kept me watching that the prior 2 were seriously lacking. 

Also would've turned off Revenant if I didn't pay a full price movie ticket for it. There was some really beautiful cinematography in there but that was a slog.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 5, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I was the same way with Brad Pitt because of some of his movies. (Don't get me started on Meet Joe Black.) But, have you seen Snatch? It's a Guy Ritchie film, and I thought Brad Pitt was very un-Brad Pitt-ish in that.



He is PERFECT in snatch, surprisingly he nailed that accent when he can't do others.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 5, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> I find myself finishing almost every movie I start, if I fall asleep to it I'll usually watch it the next morning.
> 
> One that I came close to turning off was the first Amazing Spiderman with Andrew Garfield. What a steaming pile that was, won't bother with the other one he was in.
> 
> ...



I liked Revenant alright to the end, the main plot kept my attention enough just to see more Tom Hardy and the cinematography was enough to make the movie good even without an interesting main character/plot, IMO. 

You dodged a bullet with AS2. I don't remember having much of an opinion on the first other than "who cares?!" but the second was actively bad and messy and long.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2019)

+1 for Bladerunner. Love the visuals, the setting, the cast, (and DEFINITELY that Vangelis synth brass in the opening sequence!!) but the pacing loses me every time. I think I've _maybe_ made it through via multiple viewings, but never all at once. On most from-the-beginning attempts, I'm usually asleep before the end of the interview scene with Leon.

Despite my love-affairs with Japan, and cinema, I haven't been able to get through most of Akira Kurosawa's films. I understand how much they influenced the filmmakers I've grown up on, but after multiple attempts on each, I've barely made it more than 20 minutes into any of them. The sole exception was Musashi - not because it's necessarily better than the others, but because I was wholly determined, since the Yoshikawa book on which they are based is one of my all-time favorites. I have most of them in my collection and intend to keep trying, but haven't found success, yet.

THX 1138. I didn't know anything about it, and bought it way back when it was released on DVD because the cover looked interesting and I thought 'hey, Lucas before Star Wars; Cool!', but I've never been able to finish it. The sole highlight was when I recognized audio from a scene as being the source of the sample at the beginning of Nine Inch Nails' _Mr Self Destruct_.

Nearly everything by Kubrick. I LOVE his visual style, but his pacing can go kick rocks. I haven't been able to get through The Shining, 2001, Clockwork Orange, Eyes Wide Shut, or Spartacus. Some of those I even had to watch for school assignments, and _still_ couldn't stay awake throughout them. The only one I made it through was Full Metal Jacket, and - like most folks, so far as I've been able to tell - I felt like the second half was pointless.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 5, 2019)

Huh. Which Kurosawa movies have you tried? I'll also cop to not being able to get interested enough in The Seven Samurai to make it through in one sitting. I didn't really enjoy Yojimbo till the second watch. The Hidden Fortress started out strong but is really long. Ran I really liked both times but is certainly glacially paced by design (Noh tradition and all that). I was bored to tears by Kagemusha and some segments of Dreams and IIRC most of Ikiru. I can't really remember having much of a reaction to Sanjuro or Rashomon.

Try High and Low, maybe? That's a pretty relentless thriller IMO. It is nothing like any of his other stuff I've seen and I think is worthy of all-time classic status.

Kubrick can be really rough, yeah. You're lucky you didn't have to watch Barry Lyndon or Eyes Wide Shut!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 5, 2019)

DiezelMonster said:


> He is PERFECT in snatch, surprisingly he nailed that accent when he can't do others.



IMO, his best role to date.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 5, 2019)

Alright, I see The Predator is on HBO. Do I dare?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2019)

The906 said:


> Alright, I see The Predator is on HBO. Do I dare?


it's a fun stupid movie. Very stupid in fact, but still not as horrendously bad as the AVP films.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2019)

The906 said:


> Alright, I see The Predator is on HBO. Do I dare?



I didn't even have my full attention on it; was background while I was working from home. STILL ended up mad at myself for the wasted brain cells. It's really, _really_ bad. I still love the original, and part 2 wasn't the worst thing ever, but the rest of the franchise is dead to me. I thought Predators was bad enough, but this one somehow managed to be even worse. (IMHO, YMMV, etc.)


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Huh. Which Kurosawa movies have you tried?



Seven Samurai, Yojimbo, Hidden Fortress, Ran, Kagemusha, Sanjuro, Rashomon.. 

Will (eventually) check out High and Low per your rec.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks fellas, I'll let it run since I just went through the new Tomb Raider and The Meg and just had fun with it (but left without any endorsement deals).


----------



## mongey (Jun 5, 2019)

Another one for me. Saw a poster for it and it reminded me 

Heat. People rave about it. Tired like 5 times to watch is and just lose interest half way through. It ticks allot of boxes for a movie is like but can’t get through it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2019)

mongey said:


> Another one for me. Saw a poster for it and it reminded me
> 
> Heat. People rave about it. Tired like 5 times to watch is and just lose interest half way through. It ticks allot of boxes for a movie is like but can’t get through it.


the second half is literally the best part of the movie....


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2019)

I loved Heat! I get how it wouldn't be everyone's bag, but, yeah, the second half is pretty fantastic. Plus, little cameo from Henry Rollins.


----------



## mongey (Jun 5, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the second half is literally the best part of the movie....


Well shit. Maybe I need to try again and push through.


----------



## fps (Jun 9, 2019)

Watchmen. What a slog.


----------



## IGC (Jun 9, 2019)

I'v never made it through The Da Vinci code.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 9, 2019)

Ha. I watched the da Vinci code last night for the first time. It feels like it keeps getting longer while you watch it. Especially the last half hour, that felt like at least an hour by itself.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> A New Hope... I've tried so many times. I watched the others (as in 5 and 6  ) and the third one wasn't even that great...


I love the original trilogy, but hadn't watched A New Hope for years until last Cinco de Mayo I was at a house party, and it came out someone there had never watched Star Wars so we tried to decide what movie to start with, and ended up with Rogue One (which honestly I don't think was a bad choice, that was the best "war" movie of the entire series). After that, knowing that it cuts perfectly into A New Hope, we decided to just continue on through... And it really drove through just how low budget an affair the first movie was compared to what followed. Particularly when you first meet Luke... Once you can get through that, it's great, but the start is a bit tough just based on production values.

Also, knowing how Rogue One ends and the start of Episode IV is maybe 5 minutes after the end of Rogue One, where Vader has been chasing the ship the whole way... Leia is straight-up shameless at the beginning, lol. "What cargo? We're on an imperial Senate mission."

On topic here, can I count movies I've just never bothered to start? I still haven't seen the third Matrix.


----------



## mongey (Jun 11, 2019)

IGC said:


> I'v never made it through The Da Vinci code.


I have made it through once. It came out while I was traveling around Europe And i happened to be reading the book as my wife had just finished it and I needed something to read. the day after I finished the book we saw the movie in Belgium. 

It was cool at the time to how it intertwined into our travels but did try to re watch or since and don’t think I even got halfway.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2019)

Adventures of Baron Munchousen. While I've tried multiple times, it's probably been almost 20 years since i last tried.


----------



## IGC (Jun 11, 2019)

mongey said:


> I have made it through once. It came out while I was traveling around Europe And i happened to be reading the book as my wife had just finished it and I needed something to read. the day after I finished the book we saw the movie in Belgium.
> 
> It was cool at the time to how it intertwined into our travels but did try to re watch or since and don’t think I even got halfway.




I did hear the book was good. Was your travel intertwining coincidental?

This was so long ago, my girlfriend at the time was big into the movie when it came out. I, on her recommendation gave it a shot and couldn't get into it. Then, years later, I tried watching it again with my wife who also liked it, I still was unamused. Don't think I made it through once.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 11, 2019)

The book has some of the worst prose ever put to paper, from what I’ve seen/heard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 11, 2019)

IGC said:


> I did hear the book was good. Was your travel intertwining coincidental?
> 
> This was so long ago, my girlfriend at the time was big into the movie when it came out. I, on her recommendation gave it a shot and couldn't get into it. Then, years later, I tried watching it again with my wife who also liked it, I still was unamused. Don't think I made it through once.


the book is much more entertaining than the film. Definitely a fun read if you don't have anything else to read imo.


----------



## mongey (Jun 12, 2019)

At the time the book was cool. The whole illimanti thing has a vibe to it. But it’s not great writing that’s for sure. 

For me it was I was sitting around in airports and on busses and had nothing to read. I wouldn't have read it otherwise. So there was no da Vinci code tour or anything. 




IGC said:


> I did hear the book was good. Was your travel intertwining coincidental?
> 
> This was so long ago, my girlfriend at the time was big into the movie when it came out. I, on her recommendation gave it a shot and couldn't get into it. Then, years later, I tried watching it again with my wife who also liked it, I still was unamused. Don't think I made it through once.


----------



## IGC (Jun 12, 2019)

mongey said:


> At the time the book was cool. The whole illimanti thing has a vibe to it. But it’s not great writing that’s for sure.
> 
> For me it was I was sitting around in airports and on busses and had nothing to read. I wouldn't have read it otherwise. So there was no da Vinci code tour or anything.




Yeah that mysterious illuminati thing through out history is somehow interesting, if it's true. Da Vinci code movie didn't deliver enough or something for me.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 13, 2019)

Took me 5 attempts to make it through the first Lord Of The Rings. I just kept falling asleep. Which I don't usually do in movies. Me and a friend who had the same issue had to watch it together and throw shit at each other to keep awake


----------



## gnoll (Jun 15, 2019)

I can't think of any time I've given up on a movie halfway through and then actually tried to watch it again. Seems kinda masochistic.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 24, 2019)

That Dark Tower movie, but I've only tried once and have no plans on going back. Got about %50 before I gave up.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 27, 2019)

synrgy said:


> I thought Predators was bad enough, but this one somehow managed to be even worse. (IMHO, YMMV, etc.)


Interesting. While I haven't seen that particular one, it seemed like Predators was the one movie in the franchise besides the original that people generally didn't think was total manure.

I've never been the kind of person to give up on a movie halfway through. Once I'm in, I'm in until the end, because movies, like books, can be a medium where things that happen later in the story can completely re-contextualize what came before, even to the point of making one reevaluate parts of a movie that I'd previously thought were subpar. Because of that, I take in the whole experience and then render judgment when the credits role. Obviously some things are generally more cut and dry than others, such as the quality of acting and dialogue, but nothing is set instead until the last frame. Granted, I'm also not the kind of person who takes the view that significant and even fatals flaw in one aspect of a film or TV series invalidate the aspects of it that are good. That's why I seemingly tend to be quite a bit more forgiving of The Last Jedi than most people.

Heat was an interesting one to bring up. Even though I'd seen Collateral and loved it, I wasn't aware of Heat for quite a while after, likely because I wasn't as into movies at that point in time. When The Dark Knight came out, a lot of the buzz around it was comparing its opening scene to the one from Heat, so that's when I looked into it. Oooohhh, this movie was directed by the same guy who did Collateral, AND has Pacino and DeNiro TOGETHER? Sign me up!

So I watched it. It was good, enjoyed it. Didn't feel like any kind of revelation, though, and Pacino and DeNiro, while good together, certainly didn't have the same level of chemistry as Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx, which was mildly disappointing, because there's not many actors that you'd think would go better together than those two.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 27, 2019)

Heat is one that may not fair as well when held to contemporary standards, but, in its time, it was pretty friggin' awesome. Granted that there is very little *shared* screen time between DeNiro and Pacino, but that diner scene alone was worth the price of admission, especially considering it's mostly one take, only two cameras, and the two actors never rehearsed it together before shooting. Plus, the supporting cast (second AND third tier) was stellar. IMHO, this was the only great performance Sizemore ever delivered (that I've seen anyway). Kilmer, Haysbert, Fichtner, young Natalie Portman, Azaria, Trejo, Rollins, Piven, Judd, Noonan, Levine, Studi, Williamson, Gage.. Some barely had a couple lines, but they were all on their A-game.

I never cared much for Mann's later work, but I gave most of it a try because of Heat.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 27, 2019)

As for Predators, I couldn't stand Adrian Brody's lead, and the supporting cast - despite having a few gems; Goggins, Ali, Trejo) wasn't good enough to make up for how awful he was. I liked the concept okay, but it fell apart in the execution. It should have been so much better.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 4, 2019)

Watched one today and gave up halfway through and made me think of this thread: Beyond the Black Rainbow. Not sure what they were going for in the movie but it seemed like it really wanted to be the love child of 2001 A Space Odyssey and Blade Runner. I could only take it for about 40 minutes before I got tired of the slower than shit plot. Come to think of it they didn't even introduce a plot in that time, so yeah I think I'll skip this one.


----------



## Ilia Tilev (Jul 23, 2019)

Most new Superhero movies.. The only one i liked was Captain America..I can't stand them..  The worst for me was Batman Dark Knight Rises..


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 23, 2019)

synrgy said:


> I never cared much for Mann's later work, but I gave most of it a try because of Heat.



You didn't like Collateral (2004) with Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx?


----------



## synrgy (Jul 23, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> You didn't like Collateral (2004) with Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx?



Only watched it once, and it was a long time ago, so I don't have specific critiques, but, in-short, no! I remember wanting to like it, but failing to maintain interest in it. Not suggesting it was objectively bad or anything; just didn't do 'it', for me.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 26, 2019)

Hereditary

For a movie with such high praises, it was an absolute snooze-fest even for someone who loves slow burning horror. 

Also, the cinematography was just a mess, with too much thrown in for "oOOooOh scary image" moments than actual purpose. It's almost like the director watched the short subliminal scene in The Shining and thought "I SHOULD DO THAT THROUGH A WHOLE MOVIE."

Yeah, it didn't work out well.


----------

